# keep lean mass



## Malevolence (Jun 24, 2012)

Can I get some opinions on wheat these guys are saying


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 25, 2012)

I really don't like these guys. Never have. They slam gear and talk about how they have never done it and if you see their before and afters it is obvious.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2012)

I love these two. I think they are funny and they help some of the beginners understand that muscletech is full of shit.

They're natural and proud of it. I don't hold a grudge for that.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 25, 2012)

I used to watch their vids but sometimes they are just full of shit. They do know some good tips of how to workout and improve some weakness part on you. Their supps reviews I belive they very close to be completely honest.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 25, 2012)

are you asking opinions on intermittent fasting?  I have clients that do this VERY successfully while cutting. On gear and off!


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes Spongy I was.  I have been losing body fat pretty good but always looking to improve.  Today I did a 100% fast which I do once a month  but just wanting to know the best ways to get rid of the little bit I carry right below the belly button


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you really think they are natural POB?


----------



## Mr P (Jun 26, 2012)

Spongy said:


> are you asking opinions on intermittent fasting?  I have clients that do this VERY successfully while cutting. On gear and off!



Agree with you Spongy


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 26, 2012)

now u guys have my attention


----------



## Spongy (Jun 26, 2012)

Just gonna throw this out there.  ANYONE interested in Intermittent Fasting can shoot me a PM or email and I will explain it to you as well as give you a sample program to follow.  None of my SI clients are doing it, and I wouldn't mind having someone run a log on here so that we can see how you progress.  

Long story short, there are a few different ways to do it.  Some people fast every day, some people fast for a day or two per week.  When I tried it I fasted for 18 hours, then ate for 6.  It was rough, but it worked!  The hardest part, in my opinion, is getting ALL of your calories in such a short period of time!  Imagine eating 3000 CLEAN calories in 6 hours!

That being said, I sipped BCAA's throughout the day to try and stave off catabolism. 

Personally, I like it, and will do it again!  It does take some planning though!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 26, 2012)

i made it to 1min 44sec not long enough for them to explain anything but long enough to realize they are assholes,I will find my info from someone not head faking the cam. and yelling bitch lol . this sounds like something I may be interested in the future


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 26, 2012)

Here GSP these guys are easier to listen to


----------

